
A centipede robot - gilad
https://www.declanoller.com/2019/05/16/in-case-hexapods-werent-creepy-enough-the-centipede-robot
======
lxe
This was fun to follow along. Just got myself a 3-d printer and reading things
like this is inspiring.

~~~
mlurp
Thanks! I only recently got one too, but it's been really useful for projects.
Which did you get?

~~~
lxe
Prusa i3 MK2 from a friend. Works OK -- can't compare it to anything else.

------
Isamu
Maybe it's a dodecapod?

Since I was just doing this stuff yesterday with a Raspberry Pi with a stepper
motor HAT, that being driven through I2C, and his choice here being PWM
modules, does anybody have a reference comparing the latency of different
motor-driving approaches?

~~~
mlurp
Haha I guess it's a as-many-legs-as-you-want-to-print-apod!

The PWM modules are also driven through I2C. Do you mean the latency between
the sending the command and the motor doing it?

------
mlurp
Oh neat! I made the centipede. I didn't realize someone posted this until I
saw some traffic from HN. It's a work in progress, I have some fun plans for
it.

Let me know if you have any questions or feedback!

